# Frejus help



## Slyguy (Jun 14, 2009)

I took my Father's Frejus torino from his barn.  I am interested in selling this bike for him.  From what I could find out it is a 1962 or 63.  I believe it has all original parts(please correct me if I am wrong).  What price would I ask for this bike?  I just started riding and am loving it.  I want to take the money and buy a road bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks like you already have a really nice road bike, as long as it fits you!  From a the small pictures I think it might be early to mid 1970's, or at least upgraded then because of the aluminum cranks. More information and people  more knowledgeable about these bikes are at
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=181


----------



## Slyguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks,

I got an answer from someone there.  Thank you for the link.  I didn't want to keep this bike because I would want to change a lot of components over and I didn't want to ruin a nice older bike.  Thanks again.


----------

